# Inpage error and pxe-e61 media test failure check cable



## Danih427 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello! I hate to be that person that makes an account for help but I have no other options at this point and windows tech support is not helping me a bit. So last night I browsed the internet as usual. Nothing out of the ordinary. I go to check my emails this morning and turn on my pc and I get a bsod with the error saying "inpage error". I restart the computer and get he following error: pxe-e61 media test failure check cable. I have tried to get it to boot to windows but nothing is working. I can't wipe the drive because I need my files, they are very important documents. So I am at a loss at this point if anyone could give me any advice.
I am using an HP Pavilion elite HPE with windows 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I restart the computer and get he following error: *pxe-e61 media test failure check cable*


It's possible the hard drive has failed, but hopefully it's something less serious.


> I can't wipe the drive because I need my files, *they are very important documents*


If documents and other personal data is that important to you, it should be backed up on a regular basis to reliable external media.
Waiting until something serious goes wrong before you decide to back it up may be too late.


> I am using an *HP Pavilion elite HPE* with windows 10


What's the exact product number(P/N) and model number(M/N) of that HP?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Danih427 (Jan 14, 2017)

It's a bad habit, But I guess we learn from our mistakes. The product number is BT470AA#ABA the serial number is MXX0390R1Q. It might also be worth mentioning that weeks before this I kept getting a bsod error that said "system thread exception not handled" "nvlddmkm failed". I thought maybe it was connected to the problem but I think I fixed it with an update to my graphics card since the problem went away after that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The product number is *BT470AA#ABA* the serial number is *MXX0390R1Q*


According to that product number, you have a *HP Pavilion Elite HPE-400f Desktop PC*.
It was introduced in July 2010 in the U.S.A. and Canada and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
HP Customer Support doesn't appear to have a recovery media disc kit for it that you can purchase, however, the Computer Surgeon HP Recovery Center site does appear to have it.
If the hard drive has failed, or if that desktop's built-in recovery partition is corrupt or damaged, and if you don't already have one, you'll need the recovery media disc kit to get it going again.


> It might also be worth mentioning that weeks before this I kept getting a bsod error that said "system thread exception not handled" "*nvlddmkm* failed"


That file name is associated with a NVIDIA graphic device, but I don't believe it's connected to your current issue.

Unless you know someone computer-knowledgeable who can look at that desktop, you might consider having a reliable computer technician look at it.
Continually messing with it may make the issue even worse and increase the risk of your important documents not being recoverable.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

